# How often to bottle feed?



## Concrete Cowboy (Oct 24, 2004)

We usually acquire bottle lambs when they are down to 3 feedings a day. We were given some that were just born. Weâre currently feeding them every 4 hours. How long before these guys will â sleep through the nightâ if you will.


----------



## luvfarmin04 (Sep 28, 2006)

I bottle feed the same way you do except at night. My last feeding for the babies is around 11:00 p.m. and then they do not get fed until around 7:00 a.m. the next morning. Even when they are with mom they most likely do not feed at night (gotta sleep sometime!!!!) and a good healthy animal can make it through the night. Right now I am feeding 3 that are 10 days old and have had the one since she was just a few hours old. Hope this helps, let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

Never bottle fed a lamb before, but heres what I do for my goat kids! The first day. every 4 hours for 1 day only! (I gotta sleep some time! ) after that 4 times aday. 8am 12pm 4pm 9pm. You could start off by feeding only 2 times aday, but I just think it is more natral if they drink 4 small feedings.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

My son took care of his bottle lambs for 4H and they got their last snack at 9, then he got up at one or so to feed them again, then they waited till morning (6). We did that for a week ... and I know we didn't have to, but it was a great way to let him see what having a baby is like (can't start those lessons too early!). 

As often as possible for the first week, then as often as conveniently possible for the next week, then 4x a day until they are good and heavy (25 lbs-ish), then down to 2x ... then weaned. That's how we do it, but I have a dedicated young shepherd who doesn't mind the work!


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

frazzlehead said:


> can't start those lessons too early


Sure you can! I never want kids if they are like kidds!!! LOL!


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

Here's a feeding schedule I long ago copied from a bag of lamb milk replacer. I use it as a guideline depending upon the size of the lamb (for the quantity) and whether it is fully an orphan or just being supplemented in the case of triplets or quads (for the frequency).

Age - Amount - Frequency
1-2 days - 2-3 ounces - 6 times a day - colostrum first 24 hours
3-4 days - 3-5 ounces - 6 times a day
5-14 day - 4-6 ounces - 4 times a day
15-21 days - 6-8 ounces - 3-4 times a day
22 days to weaning - 8-12 ounces - 2-3 times a day


----------



## Concrete Cowboy (Oct 24, 2004)

luvfarmin04 said:


> I bottle feed the same way you do except at night. My let me know if you have any other questions.


Thanks for the answers. I did have one other question. How do you guys think goat's milk compares to replacer? Is it just as good? Better? These lambs showed up at our house from a nearby farmer who knew we kept goats. He said the Mom had no milk and the feed stores were closed and he had no replacer. (don't know why) So we tried the goat's milk. They did not make it. Do you think it was due to not getting colostrum?


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

Concrete Cowboy said:


> Thanks for the answers. I did have one other question. How do you guys think goat's milk compares to replacer? Is it just as good? Better? These lambs showed up at our house from a nearby farmer who knew we kept goats. He said the Mom had no milk and the feed stores were closed and he had no replacer. (don't know why) So we tried the goat's milk. They did not make it. Do you think it was due to not getting colostrum?


Goats milk is the best out there for animals! Them dieing would be due to not get colostrum. Goat milk is used by so many horse breeders so it must be good! I like it All my kids (goat) did well on it as well as our cat. So anyways Replacer doesn't even come close to REAL milk! It's just filled with junk to me! But anyways they need colostrum to live so that would be way the lambs died!  

Hope it helped.


----------

